# content of different electronics



## schomisch (May 17, 2012)

This is a website I came across of a study conducted on Lead leeching. Some of the information is helpful. I found it a very long read for the most part. So only recommend it to those looking for a time passing lol. It does give some very good details on some materials.

http://www.ees.ufl.edu/homepp/townsend/Research/ElectronicLeaching/UF%20EWaste%20TC%20Report%20July%2004%20v1.pdf


~Chris!~


----------

